# Will exposure to UV light be bad for my Betta?



## renee1724 (Jan 28, 2021)

I've never been a fish momma before and I am currently in the process of cycling my tank, getting it up to temp and making sure my pH levels are correct. I will be having my water tested Saturday to make sure everything is up to par before I purchase my first Beautiful Betta  However, I usually keep my houseplant in the same area that I have my tank and keep a UV light there to keep my plant alive due to lack of windows. I do not leave the light on all the time. Usually 2-4 hours every 3-4 days. When it would be on, it would shine into the tank. Will this light hurt my Betta? Should I rearrange just to be safe? Thank you for any assistance you can provide!!!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi!
If this were me (realizing it isn't  ) I would put a piece of cardboard or something between the light and the tank.

A note, a new unused kitchen thermometer is great for testing the tank water temperature and also the water you're adding during water changes.



renee1724 said:


> I will be having my water tested Saturday


I'm curious what you mean by this? You're taking some water to a pet store and having it tested by them? You'll want to obtain a water parameter test kit or strips (be sure and also get the additional ammonia one if you get the strips). Regarding pH and hardness, if those two parameters are close to what he was in at the store you may not want to try to adjust them much. Changing hardness can cause other issues, and betta fish can handle pH as long as it's stable but if it fluctuates that is a serious problem for them.

Also, there are a number of pinned/sticky threads at the tops of forums with a lot of helpful information, for example there are these if you haven't seen them already;









CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


Change half the water when either ammonia or nitrite approach 0.50ppm, or weekly, whichever comes first. Add Prime at 2-drops per gallon of tank size every day until cycled. That’s all you have to do. You can stop reading now. But there’s a lot of information packed into those...




www.bettafish.com













Oldfishlady water change recommendations


Lots of different ways to successfully keep this species- Based on the experiments I have conducted over the years-I have found that water quality can be maintained by these water change schedules. This is based on feeding quality foods and not overfeeding-since most water quality...




www.bettafish.com





Also, you want to obtain high quality food, which would be one of these brands; Fluval Bug Bites, New Life Spectrum, NorthFin Betta Bits, Omega One or Aqueon Betta and Betta Color Formulas (not their Betta "Pro' version, it isn't a good food). Then, although it might take a little while for your new betta to realize what you're offering is food (a new unused turkey baster can be used to remove uneaten food, as well as poops  ) you'll want to eventually have a schedule of twice a day feeding, and give him as much as he wants within a 60 second timeframe. Freezedried bloodworms now and then can be used as a treat.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

People often get UV lights for their filters to kill pathogens in the water. Most of these filter stems have the light housed inside the filter though. My mother just picked up a UV light pump today in fact. I’m not sure how your plant light is or if it heats up at all, that possible heat from the lamp heating up your tank water would be a concern. Google UV aquarium lights and you may find a definite answer about light exposure.


----------



## renee1724 (Jan 28, 2021)

"I would put a piece of cardboard or something between the light and the tank."
**Perfect, will do!

"I'm curious what you mean by this? You're taking some water to a pet store and having it tested by them?"
**Yes, this is what they instructed me to do, however I do appreciate all of your information and expertise. They do not seem to be very well informed so I will be taking your advice 

"Also, you want to obtain high quality food, which would be one of these brands; Fluval Bug Bites, New Life Spectrum, NorthFin Betta Bits, Omega One or Aqueon Betta and Betta Color Formulas (not their Betta "Pro' version, it isn't a good food). Then, although it might take a little while for your new betta to realize what you're offering is food (a new unused turkey baster can be used to remove uneaten food, as well as poops  ) you'll want to eventually have a schedule of twice a day feeding, and give him as much as he wants within a 60 second timeframe. Freezedried bloodworms now and then can be used as a treat."
**Thank you so much for this! I was feeling very lost as far as food goes and I will certainly be doing this as well!


----------



## renee1724 (Jan 28, 2021)

X skully X said:


> People often get UV lights for their filters to kill pathogens in the water. Most of these filter stems have the light housed inside the filter though. My mother just picked up a UV light pump today in fact. I’m not sure how your plant light is or if it heats up at all, that possible heat from the lamp heating up your tank water would be a concern. Google UV aquarium lights and you may find a definite answer about light exposure.


Thanks for your response! It doesn't give off heat but I do agree it would be best to be cautious.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello! If your following what the pet store is, your “cycle” is probably leaving the tank filter on for a few days. It’s much more complex than that and can take some time. CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cycling is the “Nitrogen Cycle”. When your fish creates waste, it desolves into, ammonia. This will continue to build up. This is very toxic to fish. Eventually a nitrifying bacteria called “nitrosomonas” turns the ammonia into equally toxic nitrite. With the nitrite high, eventually, a new bacteria will grow, called “nitrobacter” which turns nitrite into much less toxic nitrates which still need to be controlled with weekly water changes. Products like Seachem prime make ammonia , nitrite, and nitrate detoxified during cycling , and is especially helpful when doing a fish in cycle. But doing a fish out cycle is best. Also Seachem prime gets rid of chlorine and chloromine like other conditioners and is much stronger at 2 drops a gallon. Then you can also add a bottled bacteria product like API QuickStart , Seachem Stability, or Tetra Safe Start. I use api QuickStart but will change to Seachem stability after I’ve finished the bottle. But these work great for me and add the bacteria, Nitrosomonas, and Nitrobacter right into the aquarium. Good luck and happy fish keeping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! How are things?

An update note about the OldFishLady thread I linked above for you, it's no longer recommended to do 100% water changes as it's been determined that it can stress the fish too much.


----------

